# soap inventory



## todog (Dec 10, 2011)

:biggrin well i didnt get 1000 bars of soap made before the craft show season. :blush :blush i only have 244 so far. wow what have i been doing all summer. :mad what do you keep as inventory from year to year?


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

That's a broad question, Darlene. 

I don't do craft fairs (yet), but I try to produce 288 bars/week and that's just to keep up with my local FM. And I'm small.  I can't even imagine what kind of inventory one would need for a craft fair. Kind of scary for me.


----------



## todog (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks neighbor! I wish I could do farm markets. I may have to hire some young person(I have 24 grandchildren) to do the FM's for me. I did them a yr.ago but got deathly ill from the heat. Now I only do climate controlled shows. That and my wholesale accounts keep me fairly busy. What do you do after farm markets are over?


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Right now I'm trying to do about 300 bars a week to get ready for the holiday season. Sales have picked up already, and making 300 bars per week in my tiny, tiny, overcrowded kitchen is really pushing it. I'd like to quadruple my sales this year, so I'm motivated by my goal to stay at it. Labeling/wrapping was really killing me but I found that I can do my labels during spare moments of the day, get everything ready, and then wrap soap on a portable table beside the bed in the eve. while we are watching TV. I can actually look forward to it now. Kind of an end-of-the-day treat that doesn't put me to sleep like reading does.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Our FM is an indoor market, open all year long.


----------



## todog (Dec 10, 2011)

oh wow Cindy that would be nice to have an indoor market. i am thinking there is one like that about 50 mi. south of here. might just look into that. and for the record I LOVE ALPINES.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm only making 200 per week right now. But I have over 3000 in inventory. I know I'm going to get hit with a bunch of orders when I tell my stores I'm going to be gone on vacation for a couple weeks in Oct/Nov.


----------



## todog (Dec 10, 2011)

Oh WOW. Your in deep Kathy lol! You do wholesale. I only have two wholesale accounts so not a lot to keep up with. Now I feel like a real slacker lol. I love making the soaps but I dislike the selling part. Ok girls keep up the good work and I will kick it into high gear and try alittle harder. And by the way have I told ya I LOVE ALPINES!!


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

Kalne said:


> .... But I have over 3000 in inventory.


 Good job! Way to be prepared!


----------



## In it for the Bucks! (Mar 12, 2012)

I know this is a very broad question but on average how many bars do you sell at a craft fair. I am going to my first in Nov. I want to be prepared. But I don't want to have so many that I have to build on to my house to hold them all. lol  Not quite to that point yet.


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

In it for the Bucks! said:


> I know this is a very broad question but on average how many bars do you sell at a craft fair. I am going to my first in Nov. I want to be prepared. But I don't want to have so many that I have to build on to my house to hold them all. lol  Not quite to that point yet.


For me, small shows/ fm I take a dozen of each scent. Large or multi-day shows, 100 of each scent. I double my best seller, cut in half the slowest mover. I do 8 scents.

ETA- I have sold out of a particular scent/ soap but never all my of soap.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Hard to say for a show you haven't been to yet but most of mine I take 12 each of my best sellers and 6 each of my lesser sellers. And I'll take at least 36 scents.....usually more. Yes....I take a ton of soap and bring a lot back home but I never want my table to look empty.


----------



## todog (Dec 10, 2011)

i agree with JD and Kathy, i take alot of variety because you never know when someone with wierd taste will want that spinach chocolate chip mint soap you left at home. and yes that is a real soap that i made and sold all but one.  i use rolling luggage to tranport my soaps into the buildings. around here oatmeal anything sells real well and so does lavender.


----------



## In it for the Bucks! (Mar 12, 2012)

Great!!! Thank you so much! I am kinda on the worry edge. I have 10 different scents as of right now. 35 of each reg. size bars. and 10 packs of mini soaps each. I am not quite sure how to set it all out and such still working on that. I have a 10x10 space I don't have the cash to do something big like shelves and stuff. I would love to get any ideas. I am sure I am getting too excited but I just want it to turn out good. I would like to do a few different ones every year. BTW. I will be the only one there who sells soap. It is our local pomegranet festival. Any input would be great!! Thanks!!


----------



## todog (Dec 10, 2011)

On your google search put "soap displays" and look for images. I found a lot of ideas from just doing a google search. Just remember to have various heights and round and square displays. Don't over decorate. Use plain colored table cloths that make your soaps pop! Take a walk around to other venders and see what their tables look like. Hope this helps.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I've done shows with absolutely no shelves at all....everything was laid out on the table in rows. Not ideal for sure. I did stack them laid back against each other so it was easier to see the variety. I prefer taking some shelves but can't always fit everything in the car. Baskets are nice too for each variety. Also, if you have them available, I like to use the round wooden cheese wheel boxes with lids. I've got a bunch I got cheap, like a dollar each, and line those with nice fabric and stack soap either in them or on them. They can be used for carrying soap to shows too. Just take off the lid and display!


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

I am trying to take 16-18 of each... 12 is the minimum. You just never seem to know what will be the hot seller... I've had several markets recently with *sleepers*... something that usually moves slow... but flies that day. I had been taking 8-12, and sold out of things a few times. I don't want to have left it at home... when someone wants it. 

I am making about 50 scents right now... 

Also take into consideration any specials you are doing... for instance I offer 4 for $18 or 6 for $25... Usually people mix & match, but I've had several times now someone buys 6 bars of one scent... or more. 

We just invested in more of my stackable boxes so I can take more with me as we move into holidays. 

My space is limited so I normally have out 3-4 bars of each scent on display... but more right behind the shelves to restock from. I sort mine by type... EO, FO, winery... then the shelves are usually sorted by type... feminine, florals, facial, etc...


----------

